# Argentine Sword



## NoG0ingBack

Are this Aquatic plants?


----------



## lohachata

nobody would be able to tell you for sure unless you provide a proper scientific name..
i have never heard of them...


----------



## NoG0ingBack

Argentine Sword

Well i found this online http://www.fishlore.com/Plants-ArgentineSword.htm

So does that mean they are?


----------



## Plecostomus

Looks aquatic to me.


----------



## Cacatuoides

Yes it is, I've heard of it. If i'm not mistaken, not to hard to care for either.


----------



## lohachata

it is both aquatic and terrestrial..but if grown out of the water t must be kept wet.


----------



## Schwartzy61

I heard something that it could possibly die in a tank after a year because it isnt solely an aquatic plant for whatever reasons. I have 3 bushels in my tank and they are doing amazing however.


----------

